# معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا شنودة



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2007)

معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا شنودة​
سلام الرب عليكم جايبلكم معجزة تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء مريم علي يد ابينا الغالي البابا شنودة اطال الله عمره اتمني ان الصورة تكون واضحة ليكم ربنا يبارككم .+


----------



## فادية (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا ش*

ما اعظمك يا رب  
كل شي مستطاع لديك 
صورة روعه عزيزتي فراشه 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا ش*

و يباركك حبيبتى فادية 

ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ra.mi62 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا ش*

شكرا لكي الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا ش*

شكرآ يا رامى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## friendlove (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا ش*

*صورة روعة عزيزتى فراشة  
فعلا الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله
وربنا يبارك خدمتك ونتمنى منك المزيد*​


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا ش*

*حلوه اوى يا رومى 
فليتمجد اسم الرَّب فى قديسيه

شكرا ليكى وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا ش*



friendlove قال:


> *صورة روعة عزيزتى فراشة *
> 
> *فعلا الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله*
> *وربنا يبارك خدمتك ونتمنى منك المزيد*​


 
ميرسى حبيبتى ربنا يخليكى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا ش*



ashrafadel قال:


> *حلوه اوى يا رومى *
> 
> *فليتمجد اسم الرَّب فى قديسيه*​
> 
> *شكرا ليكى وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


 
ميرسى كتير ليك يا اشرف

ربنا يباركك


----------



## بنت النعمة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا ش*

*سلام و نعمة

الله عليكي يا فراشة المنتدى و على الاشياء الجميلة الي تزيدينا بها
صورة رائعة فعلا
فعلا الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا ش*

شكرآ حبيبتى بنت النعمة على ردك الجميل دا

ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوضك​


----------



## pope kirolos6 (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا شنودة*

سلام و نعمة ملك الملوك ورب الارب مع الجميع 

اولا احب ان اعلق علي العنوان 
*معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا شنودة
هذا العنوان غير سليم لاهوتيا لان بحسب ايمانا نحن المسيحين ان هذا جسد و دعم عمانوئيل الهنا و جسد و دم عمانوئيل لا يتحول ولا ياخذ صور للقديسين الاطهار حني و ان كانت كاملة الطاهرة البتول القديسة مريم 
و نجد ان العزارة ان كان من البربر او من غيرهم كانوا يارون جسد والدم بصورة طفل صغير علي الهيكل 

فهذا العنوان اخواني لا يليق وضد الايمان و العقيدة المسيحية القومية  ارجوا 

*


----------



## ارووجة (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا شنودة*

حلووو كتير
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا شنودة*

يا الله يا يسوع المسيح لك المجد نشكرك لانك اعطيتنا القوة والرحمة لان نجتمع بهاذا المنتدى ونرى احد عجائبك المرئية ولينصلي لجميع اهل المنتى 

اخوكم رامي البغدادي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا شنودة*



pope kirolos6 قال:


> سلام و نعمة ملك الملوك ورب الارب مع الجميع
> 
> اولا احب ان اعلق علي العنوان
> *معجزة عظيمة جدااااااااااا تحول جسد الرب الي صورة العذراء علي يد البابا شنودة*
> ...


*كلام جميل .. طيب حضرتك تسمي اية الصورة الملحقة في الموضوع ؟*
*اية العنوان اللي حضرتك شايفة مناسب لمعجزة زي دي ؟*
*العنوان هو وصف للمعجزة الموضحة في الصورة و ليس من نسيج خيالي*



ارووجة قال:


> حلووو كتير
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


*ميرسي حبيبتي ارووجة* 


RAMY_ALBAGDADY قال:


> يا الله يا يسوع المسيح لك المجد نشكرك لانك اعطيتنا القوة والرحمة لان نجتمع بهاذا المنتدى ونرى احد عجائبك المرئية ولينصلي لجميع اهل المنتى
> 
> اخوكم رامي البغدادي


*ميرسي جدا يا رامي على مرورك*​


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

حلوة فليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااا على  الروووووووووووعة يا فراشي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

معجزة رائعه
ميرسى يا فراشه​


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على الصور



وربنا يبارك حياتك​_​


----------



## SALVATION (22 أبريل 2009)

_دائما الله معزينا الوحيد_
_شكرا كتييير فراشة_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2009)

فليتمجد اسم الرب 

ميررررسى على الصوره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 أبريل 2009)

صور ه رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي المعجزه

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2009)

*مبارك الاتي باسم الرب
مرسيه ليكي ياقمر 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (25 أبريل 2009)

اختى فراشة الصورة مش موجوده​


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (26 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمة 
ليه الصورة مش معروضة اى اللى حصل ياريت ياريت تساعونى 
اخيكوم
رووووم


----------



## vetaa (27 أبريل 2009)

*انا كمان مش باينه عندى
عموما هقول لفراشه وترفعها تانى
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أبريل 2009)

معلش يا جماعة الصورة وقعت من الموقع المرفوعة منة

ودورت عليها مالقتهاش على النت

و مش عندي على الجهاز لاني غيرتة 

والموضوع قديم بتاريخ 11-11-2007

يبقى نقفل الموضوع افضل​


----------

